# mystery excess uploading



## xamcram (Dec 12, 2010)

My computer is uploading almost twice as much as I am downloading and I can not find what is doing it. I downloaded spybot S&D and the computer came up clean. I got highjackthis and below is the report, I am not that computer savvy so I am hoping someone more skilled out there can help.

Thanks to anyone who has a go...

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 10:07:45 AM, on 12/13/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\bgsvcgen.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dgdersvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Gigabyte\EasySaver\ESSVR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\FsUsbExService.Exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\18.1.0.37\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Ericsson\Sony Ericsson PC Suite\SupServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\tbh\monitor\bin\tbhMonitor.exe
c:\Program Files\tbh\base\bin\tbhDaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\18.1.0.37\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\lg_fwupdate\fwupdate.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.exe
C:\Program Files\tbh\base\bin\tbhSystray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\vsnpstd3.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\ccc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\TiVoServer.exe
C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\TiVoTransfer.exe
C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\TiVoNotify.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Ericsson\Sony Ericsson PC Suite\SEPCSuite.exe
C:\Program Files\Samsung\Kies\KiesTrayAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Panasonic\PHOTOfunSTUDIO AutoStart\AutoStartupService.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqbam08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgpc01.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Plugin Manager\skypePM.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Shared\SkypeNames2.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WISPTIS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo7.com.au/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R3 - URLSearchHook: DeviceVM Url Search Hook - {0063BF63-BFFF-4B8F-9D26-4267DF7F17DD} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dvmurl.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\18.1.0.37\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LGODDFU] "C:\Program Files\lg_fwupdate\fwupdate.exe" blrun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpqSRMon] C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSRMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [tbhSystray] C:\Program Files\tbh\base\bin\tbhSystray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [snpstd3] C:\WINDOWS\vsnpstd3.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TivoServer] C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\TiVoServer.exe /service /registry /auto:TivoServer
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TivoTransfer] C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\TiVoTransfer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TivoNotify] C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\TiVoNotify.exe /service /registry /auto:TivoNotify
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TranscodingService] C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\Plus\\TranscodingService.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sony Ericsson PC Suite] "C:\Program Files\Sony Ericsson\Sony Ericsson PC Suite\SEPCSuite.exe" /systray /nologon
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [KiesTrayAgent] C:\Program Files\Samsung\Kies\KiesTrayAgent.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Belkin Wireless Networking Utility.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe
O4 - Global Startup: PHOTOfunSTUDIO 5.0 HD Edition.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Panasonic\PHOTOfunSTUDIO AutoStart\AutoStartupService.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Bonjour - {7F9DB11C-E358-4ca6-A83D-ACC663939424} - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\ExplorerPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: HP Smart Select - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search && Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {447F8438-8124-4369-905B-A249E13CBBFC} (LgbContent Control) - http://pickles.liveblockauctions.com/install/new/lgbkc.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1263981190515
O18 - Protocol: bwfile-8876480 - {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: B's Recorder GOLD Library General Service (bgsvcgen) - B.H.A Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\bgsvcgen.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Device Error Recovery Service (dgdersvc) - Devguru Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dgdersvc.exe
O23 - Service: ES lite Service for program management. (ES lite Service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Gigabyte\EasySaver\ESSVR.EXE
O23 - Service: FsUsbExService - Teruten - C:\WINDOWS\system32\FsUsbExService.Exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus. (NAV) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\18.1.0.37\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: Sony Ericsson OMSI download service (OMSI download service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Sony Ericsson\Sony Ericsson PC Suite\SupServ.exe
O23 - Service: The Browser Highlighter Monitor (tbhMonitor.exe) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\tbh\monitor\bin\tbhMonitor.exe

--
End of file - 10407 bytes


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

engage and configure the windows firewall. It should notifiy you when a program wants to access the internet.


----------



## xamcram (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks, I have had a go and will let you know how it goes.


----------

